# Snow Sub-Contractors Needed



## Blizzard Girl

Commercial snow plowing in McHenry, Cook, DuPage, & Lake Counties. Fax your contact information & references to 847-549-9781 attention Blizzard Girl.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I faxed over our information yesterday afternoon. Thanks


----------



## JazyT

*Interested*

No FAx, Email and phone though.
2009 Chevy 2500HD with 8'6" Western MVP plus.
If you have an Email address I can send you my info.


----------



## erkoehler

What's the name of the company that we're sending these too?


----------



## snownice

I think I'd like to know a company name or something..................


----------



## snownice

erkoehler;1322514 said:


> What's the name of the company that we're sending these too?


You don't need any more work. Just get the boats done


----------



## erkoehler

Never enough work!


----------



## s. donato

Simple google query.

opscap.com/412.html


----------



## Philbilly2

Looks to be this?

Using reverse lookup:

Kaplan Paving LLC


----------



## Blizzard Girl

[email protected]


----------



## Blizzard Girl

erkoehler;1322514 said:


> What's the name of the company that we're sending these too?


Kaplan Paving LLC


----------



## bsmitty

No fax how about an email that I can email info too? Looking for some more work for this winter. 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Blizzard Girl

Kaplan Paving LLC


----------



## Blizzard Girl

[email protected]


----------



## Blizzard Girl

*Positions available*

Snow and Ice management Co. has the following positions available for the 2013-14 snow season:
Plow drivers, CDL Drivers, Equipment Operators
Valid drivers licenses required with good record, dependable workers required, experience required.
Call 847-770-3242 or e-mail [email protected]


----------

